# Here comes the first big snow storm of 2016!



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2016)

But I am ready--my liquor cabinet is well stocked and I will rushing out for bread and milk soon.  Hope those of you who are being impacted or will be are are ready...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

*Bread and milk!!!* lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Truth be known we haven't even really started winter here - we usually get blasted in February and even March.

I miss those care-free days of summer, skipping around town in nothing at all ... :cower:


----------



## oldman (Jan 22, 2016)

Over 2000 flights on the east coast have already been cancelled for Saturday, especially in the Baltimore, Washington, Philadelphia and New York areas. I never enjoyed flying into or out of an airport during snow, ice or sleet. The airports today do a much better job keeping the runways and taxiways clean, but ice falling off of planes that have landed are often missed and when accelerating down a runway to reach V1 speed and suddenly going over a hunk of ice or snow can present a very dangerous situation. This is why passengers inside the terminal will often see trucks with flashing lights out on the runway making their rounds to check for such debris. (The ATC's are supposed to keep an eye out for this type of situation during inclement weather, but at night, it's nearly impossible to see from the tower onto the runway.)

Quick story. About 7 or 8 years ago, a SUV was parked at an employees lot near the airport in Washington, D.C. When the owner returned from his trip and picked up his vehicle, he noticed a big hole with a huge dent in the roof. The insurance adjuster said that the only way this could have happened was if an airplane flying over dropped something from the plane, or perhaps, a huge chunk of ice (it was winter and we had just had a small snowstorm go through) had fallen on top of the vehicle. I agreed and had already came to the same conclusion, but waited until the adjuster made the statement to tell him so. The vehicle suffered a lot of damage and the inside had puddles of water accumulated on the dash, seats and floor. The insurance company did make the repairs. Guess who's SUV this was? Yeah, mine! I thought for sure that they would total it. BTW, I did search around the outside and inside the vehicle looking for a part from a plane, but found nothing, which lead me to believe that it had to have been an accumulation of ice or snow pack. I drove home very carefully after that thinking that if this could happen to me what else was waiting for me down the road? This is how I felt..................


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow.... you guys on the East Coast are really going to get hammered from what I am hearing... Stay safe.. and stay warm..  (sorry.. but I have to say.. I'm so glad it isn't Chicago this time)


----------



## oldman (Jan 22, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Wow.... you guys on the East Coast are really going to get hammered from what I am hearing... Stay safe.. and stay warm..  (sorry.. but I have to say.. I'm so glad it isn't Chicago this time)



I asked my wife if she wanted to leave for Florida this morning, just for the weekend and she said that we should stay home in case something happens to the house. Say What??? That's a reason why we should NOT be here, isn't it? We get free travel and own a home in Clearwater, so I think I need a better answer than that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2016)

You fly, she guards--simple as that!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2016)

oldman said:


> I asked my wife if she wanted to leave for Florida this morning, just for the weekend and she said that we should stay home in case something happens to the house. Say What??? That's a reason why we should NOT be here, isn't it? We get free travel and own a home in Clearwater, so I think I need a better answer than that.



I can understand her reasoning...  what if something did happen and you couldn't get back from Florida?  Although.. I have to say, I would be very tempted.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2016)

And I would go, but maybe why I am divorced...nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2016)

There's not a cloud in the sky in sunny CT this morning. We will get snow but not as much as was predicted earlier thankfully.  Just need to get gas and a bottle of wine.

Everyone in the storms path, be safe. Stay off the roads!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2016)

Here in the DC area, they've been talking about nothing else all week. We had a minor snowstorm a couple of days ago, which I saw on the news caused terrible traffic
snarls, including one that Obama got caught in!  The big one is supposed to start this evening and last until Sunday. They're predicting a possible 2 feet. So far, it's just cloudy and cold. 

Everybody ran to the store and stocked up on groceries, etc. At least we had plenty of warning.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2016)

I think if I had plenty of provisions.. and movies... and wine... and the electricity and heat stayed on ... I would love being snowbound for a few days..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2016)

May the next big storm come your way and not mine...&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Right now, there are tornado watches all over central Florida. It is raining and the wind is blowing like crazy. Maybe your are better off there, oldman.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahhhh ... they down-graded our predictions to 1"-3". Where' the fun in that?

Pappy, be safe.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 22, 2016)

We got hit with a tornado which wrecked havoc on some in the area and sadly a couple of deaths Sunday, now the rains are hitting again and another warning for severe thunderstorms, but, at least it's not snow.  .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

AprilT said:


> We got hit with a tornado which wrecked havoc on some in the area and sadly a couple of deaths Sunday, now the rains are hitting again and another warning for severe thunderstorms, but, at least it's not snow.  .



I had to think for a minute, which I would prefer - snow or tornadoes. 

I'll take the snow - tornadoes terrify me. Anything that can take my roof away gets a lot more respect than a few wet socks.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I had to think for a minute, which I would prefer - snow or tornadoes.
> 
> I'll take the snow - tornadoes terrify me. Anything that can take my roof away gets a lot more respect than a few wet socks.



The tornados are so rare here, in this particular area, I'll take the chances, that's how much I can't tolerate the cold and snow.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I had to think for a minute, which I would prefer - snow or tornadoes.
> 
> I'll take the snow - tornadoes terrify me. Anything that can take my roof away gets a lot more respect than a few wet socks.



Me, too!


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2016)

America always seems to things on a large scale,
rain, wind or snow, always way over the top!

Stay safe and warm anybody who is in that area.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2016)

No tornados in our area, just a ton of rain and wind. Tomorrow is calling for a high of 50 degrees and a freeze warning tomorrow night. C'mon Phil. Keep it up there, please.

Snowing like crazy in DC right now. Just showed it on the news.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

My fingers and toes are frozen every day I walk to the store in this 9 degree weather with the wind blowing - don't know what else I can offer to hold the ice.

Don't say it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 22, 2016)

6 to 12 inches predicted and the supermarket looked like they had announced nuclear war. If I didn't need the Alpo I would have stayed home. Lazy beasts, hope they appreciated me bare knuckled in traffic.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Boy, I hated snowstorms when I was a breadman. Store owners all screaming for more bread and I couldn't gave them anymore than I had ordered for them. Wasn't very popular that day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm surprised they didn't offer you bread bribes, Pappy ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

How to make the most of your blizzard food stash.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/food/how-to-make-the-most-of-your-blizzard-food-stash--even-when-you-lose-power/2016/01/22/d08d2572-c10c-11e5-bcda-62a36b394160_story.html


----------



## chic (Jan 23, 2016)

Boston is supposed to escape this one, thank God. I shovelled about 11 feet of snow last winter and that's enough for the rest of my life as I see it. :cheerful:

Good luck to those in the mid Atlantic. Hope you come through this one okay.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like we're too far north to get anything as this storm passes through.  But I do feel for the snowbound, its really not that much fun. We had a big one some years back and our mayor called in the military to help clear things up. It was deep and shut down our subway system.


----------



## oldman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just looked out the window. Looks like maybe a foot or so and snowing hard.

Weatherman said by storm's end, we should have 24"-36".


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2016)

Just checked the weather up north, where we go each summer. 6 degrees. I settle for our 51 degrees down here.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 23, 2016)

chic said:


> Boston is supposed to escape this one, thank God. I shovelled about 11 feet of snow last winter and that's enough for the rest of my life as I see it. :cheerful:
> 
> Good luck to those in the mid Atlantic. Hope you come through this one okay.



So glad we're dodging this one up here in Massachusetts.  Like you, I moved a mountain of snow last year and the memories are still fresh.  Nothing much expected here, but you'd never know it from the way the Boston stations are covering this.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 23, 2016)

What we got in the Atlanta area was pretty much a non-event. The governor declared a state of emergency Thursday night, I guess to cover all the places in the northern part of the state that got a good bit of ice, sNOw and wind. So far, we've had a trace of sNOw, a lot of rain and now some wind. If the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise (as we used to say in Texas), this is as bad as it will get. As long as we don't lose power, I'm good. Fingers crossed.

Y'all in the path of the storm(s), stay safe.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2016)

Just got up... so who got all the snow.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

Just got up and we got BOMBED...reasons to be cheerful, the furnace works, we have cat food/dog food/hot cocoa/vodka/potty paper/scandal sheets...how did those jump in my cart?/and enough food to stay in a month. Enough salt to deice a football field but the drifts are even with the porch...I'm guessing close to four feet and still coming down. But the heat and power are on and I have a whole shelf of reading to catch up on yaaaayyyy


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2016)

Just a little thin coat of snow on the ground this morning.  It's about 30F here, but snow will be gone by afternoon.  As GeorgiaX said, as long as the power lines don't go down...  More likely with freezing rain here.


----------



## oldman (Jan 23, 2016)

We just passed 2 feet now.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

The people I feel for are in Sea Bright and the towns that got the hardest hit by Sandy...still rebuilding years later and today they're reporting major coastal flooding. New building codes in place but that only keeps your house from washing away, it can still be damaged in a big way no matter what.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 23, 2016)

My sister is a bit west of Baltimore and DC.  She reported 21" and much more to come.  Supposed to snow all day.


----------



## clover (Jan 23, 2016)

Watching this thread with interest as we usually get your weather, which admitted by the time it reaches us is very diluted  but will no doubt still start the panic buying and "what ifs" in readiness.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2016)

It's so cold up north:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know how much snow we have so far, but it's a lot, and continuing to come down harder and harder. They are predicting at least 2 feet for the DC/MD/VA area.

I'm comfortable, warm and dry with plenty of food and a couple of bottles of wine. I live in a very friendly hi-rise, and the buildings here have their own generators, so we
never lose power. So far, we're having a lot of fun. We had a good movie in the party room of our building last night, and had a snowbound party (hot chocolate and cookies) a couple of days ago, also our regular weekly happy hour, which always prompts great conversation. So this is not bad at all; I'm catching up on various "at home" kinds of things.

Not so much fun, though, for the people who have to go out and clear roads, etc. And I wonder how the emergency vehicles are managing. They are asking everybody to
keep off the roads, but there are always a few people who decide to risk driving in a blizzard.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

To give you a new perspective...in the back yard are maybe six steps down to a concrete stoop where the grill is. Then steps down from there. From door to ground is maybe ten feet in height. The whole back yard is now level with the top step. I wish the wind spinner out there was rigged for power. We could generate for blocks around today.

Poor dogs, fortunately they will freely run into the yard. Sophie is big but long legs and a lean build. She can hop on top of the drifts. Callie sinks like a stone, then briefly he's standing there sunk up to his chest. Guess he's strong enough to keep working his way out...but it's pitiful to watch.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 23, 2016)

I wish I had some of that snow. It is sunshine and cool today, not a cloud in the sky. I really dislike Texas. No such thing as four seasons here. It is 110 degrees 4 months of the year, 90 degrees 3 months, 80 degrees 3 months, 70 degrees 1 month, 60 degrees one week, 50 degrees one week, 35-40 degrees about 14 days and that's it. A blizzard here for a few days would
be welcome. Stay home, dress warm, watch the snow if not play in it, make snowballs and put them in the freezer for a July snowball fight, sip on hot cocoas, teas, and hot apple cider, play with my dog, read, sleep good at night with lots of blankets and pillows - sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I had to think for a minute, which I would prefer - snow or tornadoes.
> 
> I'll take the snow - tornadoes terrify me. Anything that can take my roof away gets a lot more respect than a few wet socks.



Hey, Phil, how much snow have you gotten so far??


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

Haven't heard how my brother's doing yet. Him and nieces live in the flood zone. The one niece has a dance studio that was under water with Sandy. They dried it out but it's still in the same location. Moving it more inland might have been a wiser choice.


----------



## Gail.S (Jan 23, 2016)

We have you largest snowfall in thirteen years here in Middle Tennessee. I haven't been out of the house in three days and I am going stir crazy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Hey, Phil, how much snow have you gotten so far??



It started late last night and has been coming down steadily, but slowly - it's only 2"-3" so far. I think we're going to miss the bad stuff. We're in a valley and often are protected.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

You're lucky there son. When we used to live in PA there were snow days that shut down the whole county. One morning that comes to mind. I had one of them dressed and ready for school. We got out to the driveway and solid ice on everything including the trees. We couldn't even walk as far as the car never mind trying to drive. It was like that's it, if they didn't close the school they can figure out how to get ya there.

Something positive about these kinds of superstorms. People seem to get more into a compassionate team spirit mode sometimes. The supermarket last night was insane with lines snaking all through the store. But everyone was polite with making line breaks so people could get through. Some folks didn't notice how far it went and accidently cut the line. Now on an average day cutting a line might start a situation where security has to break it up.

But last night everyone was so very polite, totally zen..." Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were first, no really you only have a few things go ahead, oh are you sure? Yes really, here I'll help you lift that. Oh thank you so very much, so nice of you thank you wow. Oh glad to help, careful driving home now. I will thank you again". 
Compared to " OH HELL NO, the back of the line is there and you best be gettin' there before I do it myself!!!"...and those are the soft spoken folks.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2016)

You can go out of the house, Gail.  Boots, coat, hat, gloves and a short walk to the corner store should be safe enough.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You're lucky there son.



Yeah, until the floods start ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2016)

Remember sitting in the kitchen on snowy mornings, listening to the radio announcer listing the schools that would be closed today?  Praying heartily that yours would be one of them.  You mother praying even more heartily that your school _wouldnt_ be one of them?


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2016)

When we moved down to Florida from Michigan, friends would ask "how are you going to be able to stand all that heat and humidity???"  Some of them still do.

My answer now is: "I've never had to dig two feet of heat and humidity out of my driveway, I've never had to chip an inch of heat and humidity off my windshield so I can see to drive to work, I've never skidded on a layer of heat and humidity and ended up nose-down in a ditch and I've sure never slipped on a sidewalk covered with heat and humidity and broke my tailbone!"  

I'll take the heat and humidity any day.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

Danged cats I'm gonna send them out on the corner to earn their keep. No dry food in the house. Where is it? In hubby's truck of course. I remember being a kid and playing out in the backyard until I got too cold. Then I'd stand there and cry until she carried me back in. It was like that...from the front door, across the lawn, cat food bag and back again. I used a broom as a walking stick. Wooooof hyper-ventilated just on that short walk. I'm not going back out there until the Spring thaw.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2016)

One snowy day a few years ago, as I look over my balcony.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Cookie - now THAT is snow!

We're up to 4"-6" now, still coming down. Had two separate knocks on the door, asking if we wanted our sidewalks shoveled. At least _some_ kids these days are entrepreneurial ..

According to the local weather station - 



> Accumulations: storm totals of 10 to 15 inches, with locally  higher amounts possible, across southern Luzerne and Southern Pike  counties by early evening .


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, we get snow here, quite often, except this year not so much. 

Kids can take this as good business opportunities.


----------



## 911 (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Cookie - now THAT is snow!
> 
> We're up to 4"-6" now, still coming down. Had two separate knocks on the door, asking if we wanted our sidewalks shoveled. At least _some_ kids these days are entrepreneurial ..
> 
> According to the local weather station -





Phil----Where do you live? Here in Hershey we have over 2 feet of this white stuff. Glad that I don't have turnpike duty.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

We get those kids offering to shovel, and if you don't come to the door they steal your shovel too. Probably reselling them for small change.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

911 said:


> Phil----Where do you live? Here in Hershey we have over 2 feet of this white stuff. Glad that I don't have turnpike duty.



Wilkes-Barre. 

We lucked out, I guess - we've got about 6" now and it's stopped. 

Hope you guys are well-provisioned and warm.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> We get those kids offering to shovel, and if you don't come to the door they steal your shovel too. Probably reselling them for small change.



LOL - I wouldn't put it past them. Aluminum brings a good price at the recycle yards.

No, the first ones were 2 older teenage boys, and the second was a girl about 11 or 12, with Daddy hovering on the sidewalk watching. Good to see.

Our maintenance guy finally showed up, all grumpy and moaning, and did the deed. Hey, that's part of the rent. Suck it up, hammer boy! He was probably hung over - he usually is.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2016)

We got a lot more snow in December and early January than we usually do.  But right now, we're having highs in the low to mid 40s.  Weird for late January.  Cold wind, though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Somehow I never associated NM with snow ... thought it was more of a cactus-and-snake kinda' place ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2016)

Nothing but cold air in Texas. Some other places got 2 feet!!
.


----------



## oldman (Jan 24, 2016)

Here in York, PA, it looks like we received 31 inches of snow. Missed the record by a few inches.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

oldman said:


> Here in York, PA, it looks like we received 31 inches of snow. Missed the record by a few inches.



Whoa - hope you guys are okay. We ended up with a few more inches, so about 8" total - nothing compared to yours.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Somehow I never associated NM with snow ... thought it was more of a cactus-and-snake kinda' place ...



It is (more tumbleweeds than cactus, though) -- but Albuquerque is in the "high desert."  We're a mile high here, so we do get snow -- usually not a whole lot, but this year more than usual.  Yuck!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2016)

We got about 4 inches in my area, not too bad. I feel for those who are snowed in!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll bet you sang it, didn't you? :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

My boy is out there doing the beginning of shoveling. He's about 5'10 and the snow is above his knees. He's gonna be out there awhile


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2016)

Taken today from my front door


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 24, 2016)

My daughter normally lives very close to Sydney Harbour where it never snows so she's loving it.


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2016)

Here in York, PA we ended with 31 inches. Yippee!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

It was a light and fluffy six inches here so the amount didn't matter much as you could almost blow it away.  The condo association's hired help did the "blowing" and I got a good Spanish lesson...


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2016)

A couple of pictures of my neighborhood post blizzard. The weatherman said we had a blizzard, but when I lived on the east side of Cleveland, I think it was in 1975 or 76 that we had a real white out for several hours, which was a real blizzard. The first picture is my wife using the snowblower. The man that normally does our driveway could not get to us because the township hadn't plowed our street open. The pictures were taken on Sunday and they didn't open our road until Tuesday. I had taken a break to get a cup of Joe and she decided to give it a go.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

That is insane!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

